# Adjust idler pully



## snappa8 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,
I have a 2003 Sears 20 HP Tractor, model #917.272911, with a 42" snow thrower attachment, model #486.248391. I am having trouble with the auger belt. It is the long one (5/8" by 110 0r 114" long part #47846) It is real loose and I can't see any adjustment for it. I bought two after market belts that were one third the price but they just fall off as soon as they are under a work load. They are Does any one know how to tighten this belt? I have been told that the belts should be made of kevlon. Is that true? Please help. I am getting desperate. I worked on cars for 35 years and can't figure this out.  
The place I bought the replacement from is Pat's Small Engine LLC.

The information on the belt including the part number is:

BRAND NEW PREMIUM QUALITY BELT MADE BY ROTARY
REPLACES:
BAD BOY 3041-5200-00
Sears Snowthrower 47846, 46961, 47278
AGRI-FAB 47846, 46961
John Deere 47278, 47846
FITS:
SEARS / AGRI-FAB SNOWTHROWER ATTACHMENT
HUSQVARNA SNOW BLOWER/THROWER LST42C
5/8" x 114"
OUR PART # 12-6656


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't know that machine, but someone can probably give you better input than I. That said, are you 100% sure your aftermarket belts were the correct ones? That seems a little silly, but when I can't figure something out - it is usually because I missed something simple. Maybe they sold you the wrong belt?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post the model # of Both the tractor,AND the blower?
It will help a lot,to get diagrams of them,and determine the problem.
Also,Sears,like many other mfgrs, use a metric size ,or odd size/angle of belt ,so you HAVE to buy their products.
Get the #s posted ,and I can look it up.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Most likely, if you find the correct belt PN, you can Google-
AYP + PN belt


----------



## snappa8 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,
I edited the original thread that I posted with all the numbers and information. Sorry about that I'm new here. I'll try to do better next time. 
Thanks for the reply,
snappa8 (Pat)


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

According to the Sears fit up guide, that's the correct blower for your tractor and the correct PN for the auger belt.

IF you don't have the OM for the blower, you can get it at- 
searspartsdirect.com

Maybe a tension spring adjustment or ???


----------

